

Tumblr is invisible to the news, as these charts show. Why?  - DanLivesHere
http://danlewis.tumblr.com/post/21343217346/the-news-is-behind-the-times-look-at-the-bottom

======
wmf
Twitter and Pinterest are new forms. Tumblr (what with reblogging and such)
could be something new or it could just be yet another blogging service.

